# Cx4 beretta storm



## cdnarmoured (Feb 14, 2007)

just bought this nice looking piece, and absolutly love it. nice feel, a little butt heavy but fires nice and smooth, and definatly accurate. i own a few handguns that are military OD in color and i wish that the storm came that color too. anyone know if it would be against any law in canada to paint plastic casing on the rifle to have a OD color?

thanks guys


----------

